# Maine's buds



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey yall, its been a while since Ive posted some pics so here ya go.  These are Cali Connections Chem 4 x SVF Og Kush and are quite frosty but the pics dont really do them justice.  There is one cola on the bottom right side that is a mystery Blueberry strain but the closet pretty much got taken over by one Chem dog.  Somewhere around 30 days of flower. 

Up next will be Chimera's Grapefruit x Blueberry aka Sweettooth.  Cant wait for this one!


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice looking buds!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. They wreak of lemon pledge so bad!


----------



## Irish (Jul 16, 2012)

pics look just like the chemd ive been sporting. looking great maineharvest. got an update?


----------

